# Importing car from Dubai



## pbxpbx (Mar 20, 2014)

After local Doha research of car market I started to think about importing a car from Dubai. There is wider selection and also price is another reason.

Is there here or do you know an individual or a company that imports cars to Qatar from UEA on a professional basis? I mean who is providing comprehensive service starting with finding a car based on requested specs and ending with Qatar registration?
How much such service can be in total in % of car purchase price?

You can post response here or send me PM.

Thanks!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

pbxpbx said:


> After local Doha research of car market I started to think about importing a car from Dubai. There is wider selection and also price is another reason.
> 
> Is there here or do you know an individual or a company that imports cars to Qatar from UEA on a professional basis? I mean who is providing comprehensive service starting with finding a car based on requested specs and ending with Qatar registration?
> How much such service can be in total in % of car purchase price?
> ...


To buy a car in the UAE you need to be a resident, to export your car you need to be a resident, to import a car to Qatar it has to be less than 5 yrs old.
Thus a company cannot do it for you, unless you have both UAE & Qatar residence you cannot do it. There are a couple of companies that do the transport side of things.
When I moved to the UAE I took my car, and had to pay a tax on arrival at UAE.
There may be a way that the locals can do it, but I think as an expat it is a non starter rgds


----------

